# NCEES degree Evaluation



## harriee (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a Bachelors Degree in Electrical Enginnering from India and a Masters degree in Electrical engineering from the US. I passed the FE exam in 2008 and was ready to take the PE exam in October. I had to get my foreign degree evaluvated by NCEES approval board and I got my evaluvation today stating my BS degree was deficient in 10 credit hours of basic science and maths and 16 credit hours of humanities and social science. I talked with my evaluvator and he advised me to apply for the PE exam and mentioned that sometimes the state board might discount those deficiencies as I have a Masters degree from the university which has their BS degrees ABET credited. Has anyone had the same problem but got approved to take the PE exam. I am wanting to take the exam in Kentucky. I would really appreciate any feedback from you guys.


----------



## Mech_Engg (Dec 9, 2010)

I am in similar situation and dont know if I would get stuck due to same reason, so not sure if I take PE from a state where they don't have such a strict norms like Minnesota. let me know what happened to ur case, were u able to convince them with ur MS that u have sufficient credits?


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 9, 2010)

harriee said:


> I have a Bachelors Degree in Electrical Enginnering from India and a Masters degree in Electrical engineering from the US. I passed the FE exam in 2008 and was ready to take the PE exam in October. I had to get my foreign degree evaluvated by NCEES approval board and I got my evaluvation today stating my BS degree was deficient in 10 credit hours of basic science and maths and 16 credit hours of humanities and social science. I talked with my evaluvator and he advised me to apply for the PE exam and mentioned that sometimes the state board might discount those deficiencies as I have a Masters degree from the university which has their BS degrees ABET credited. Has anyone had the same problem but got approved to take the PE exam. I am wanting to take the exam in Kentucky. I would really appreciate any feedback from you guys.


The chairman of the Kentucky board is the head (possibly former) of the engineering school at UofL. Hes a nice guy and I know that they have monthly meetings where you can show up and argue your case with them to try and get approved. I would think they would weigh your technical and work experience as being more important then a few humanities classes.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 9, 2010)

While FW is right, and you will be allowed to present your case before the board, I think the missing 10 hours of basic math and science might prevent you from being able to sit for the exam in any state. While a master's degree does provide valuable education, the PE license is designed to let people know that you are a well-rounded engineer. It's difficult to be considered well-rounded if you are missing some of the basic building blocks of an engineering education.


----------



## PE_2009 (Dec 9, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> While FW is right, and you will be allowed to present your case before the board, I think the missing 10 hours of basic math and science might prevent you from being able to sit for the exam in any state. While a master's degree does provide valuable education, the PE license is designed to let people know that you are a well-rounded engineer. It's difficult to be considered well-rounded if you are missing some of the basic building blocks of an engineering education.


"While a master's degree does provide valuable education"

Can you elaborate more about this?

What is "valuable education"?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 9, 2010)

PE_2009 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > While FW is right, and you will be allowed to present your case before the board, I think the missing 10 hours of basic math and science might prevent you from being able to sit for the exam in any state. While a master's degree does provide valuable education, the PE license is designed to let people know that you are a well-rounded engineer. It's difficult to be considered well-rounded if you are missing some of the basic building blocks of an engineering education.
> ...


Um, it provides additional information that may help you to do a specific job better in your chosen field.


----------



## Jonjo (Dec 16, 2010)

harriee said:


> I have a Bachelors Degree in Electrical Enginnering from India and a Masters degree in Electrical engineering from the US. I passed the FE exam in 2008 and was ready to take the PE exam in October. I had to get my foreign degree evaluvated by NCEES approval board and I got my evaluvation today stating my BS degree was deficient in 10 credit hours of basic science and maths and 16 credit hours of humanities and social science. I talked with my evaluvator and he advised me to apply for the PE exam and mentioned that sometimes the state board might discount those deficiencies as I have a Masters degree from the university which has their BS degrees ABET credited. Has anyone had the same problem but got approved to take the PE exam. I am wanting to take the exam in Kentucky. I would really appreciate any feedback from you guys.


Try CLEP for your Math and Humanities if nothing work , then send back to NCEES , I had the same for Humanities and I did CLEP and that was the end of the story and was quick.

JJ


----------



## trees (Dec 16, 2010)

harriee said:


> I have a Bachelors Degree in Electrical Enginnering from India and a Masters degree in Electrical engineering from the US. I passed the FE exam in 2008 and was ready to take the PE exam in October. I had to get my foreign degree evaluvated by NCEES approval board and I got my evaluvation today stating my BS degree was deficient in 10 credit hours of basic science and maths and 16 credit hours of humanities and social science. I talked with my evaluvator and he advised me to apply for the PE exam and mentioned that sometimes the state board might discount those deficiencies as I have a Masters degree from the university which has their BS degrees ABET credited. Has anyone had the same problem but got approved to take the PE exam. I am wanting to take the exam in Kentucky. I would really appreciate any feedback from you guys.


I had similar situation when I applied Michigan PE exam. After I sent out my application with a letter explained my US PHD degree, the state board agreed to let me sit in the exam. But I ended up took my exam in Maryland since MD is more friendly with US MS and PHD for education qualification and closed to where I live. Therefore, give it a try and the result might be good.


----------



## Mech_Engg (Dec 17, 2010)

I am in similar situation and don't know if the PA board will approve me to take exam (MS from US and UG from India), so I called couple of different neighboring states and found out that MD is the most lenient on east coast, if you have MS you don't even have to send your UG degree for evaluation, and later if you want to transfer to different state it gives you more time and options.


----------



## Mech Engg (Dec 21, 2010)

harriee said:


> I have a Bachelors Degree in Electrical Enginnering from India and a Masters degree in Electrical engineering from the US. I passed the FE exam in 2008 and was ready to take the PE exam in October. I had to get my foreign degree evaluvated by NCEES approval board and I got my evaluvation today stating my BS degree was deficient in 10 credit hours of basic science and maths and 16 credit hours of humanities and social science. I talked with my evaluvator and he advised me to apply for the PE exam and mentioned that sometimes the state board might discount those deficiencies as I have a Masters degree from the university which has their BS degrees ABET credited. Has anyone had the same problem but got approved to take the PE exam. I am wanting to take the exam in Kentucky. I would really appreciate any feedback from you guys.


Hey buddy,

Did you finally get your approval or not? I am still in the process of my foreign degree evaluation. I was just curious if you finally got your approval or not. Where did you do your under grad in INDIA.


----------



## woodslegend (Jan 11, 2011)

harriee said:


> I have a Bachelors Degree in Electrical Enginnering from India and a Masters degree in Electrical engineering from the US. I passed the FE exam in 2008 and was ready to take the PE exam in October. I had to get my foreign degree evaluvated by NCEES approval board and I got my evaluvation today stating my BS degree was deficient in 10 credit hours of basic science and maths and 16 credit hours of humanities and social science. I talked with my evaluvator and he advised me to apply for the PE exam and mentioned that sometimes the state board might discount those deficiencies as I have a Masters degree from the university which has their BS degrees ABET credited. Has anyone had the same problem but got approved to take the PE exam. I am wanting to take the exam in Kentucky. I would really appreciate any feedback from you guys.


What was the result?


----------



## Elecon (Jan 17, 2011)

I had my BSEE from India and Masters from NY. The BSEE was evaluated by World Education Services and NY State board had no problem accepting along with my masters Credientials. I just Passed PE Powe from NY. You should have no problem taking PE. Just go for it...


----------

